# Cuprinol shed of the year 2021



## Richard_C (4 Jun 2021)

A photo feature in the Guardian.

These aren't sheds in the normal sense of the word, so for entertainment and scathing comments only. 









Cuprinol Shed of the Year 2021 entrants – in pictures


This year, 331 entrants are vying for the title of Cuprinol Shed of the Year, including a Catholic oratory, a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang-inspired ‘inventor’s workshop’ and a haven for bats




www.theguardian.com


----------



## mikej460 (4 Jun 2021)

Fascinating, my take is that if it makes you happy then it's pretty damn perfect. Most on here have one for woodworking which is just one excellent use. I like the first shed (bat cave) but Paul Richardson’s Pentagon has given me food for thought for sheathing the new workshop...


----------



## Terrytpot (6 Jun 2021)

Still think Colin furze’s underground “shed” takes some beating  which I think won in this event a year or so back


----------

